# Samsung Galaxy S3 to DAC -  USB Micro-B male to Mini-B male??



## chinook9

I am trying to determine if a US Samsung Galaxy S3 will output a digital audio stream that will work with my iBasso D10.
   
  In order to do this I need to obtain a USB cable to connect them.  I know the D10 accepts a Mini-B male end but I'm not sure that the S3 accepts the Micro-B male end which I expect is 5 pin.
   
  I would like to know an answer to this question and where I can buy such a cable.
   
  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Seven1816

If your on Jellybean the SIII can output digital via the micro USB, I've got a GSM Galaxy Nexus and I'm waiting for JB from Samsung.
  Sorry I can't offer any advice on what type of USB wire is correct.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





chinook9 said:


> I would like to know an answer to this question and where I can buy such a cable.


 
   
  Answer:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/270#post_8660606
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/150#post_8530235
   
  Where:
  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_6/183-7154224-3639367?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=usb+otg+cable&sprefix=USB+OT%2Caps%2C586
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=usb+otg+cable&_sacat=0


----------



## chinook9

Thank you both for the information and the useful links.  The cables on eBay and Amazon are Micro-B to regular USB (whatever that is called) and I would prefer to go directly to Mini-B but I can use them.  I did find one web page (usb.brando.com) with the Micro-B male to the Mini-B male but I haven't checked them out yet to determine if they're reputable. I expect I'll do that later today.
   
  I don't have the Samsung phone at this point but I probably will, at least after it gets Jelly Bean.
   
  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## DanBa

It seems you read too fast.
   
  The iBasso D10 is a standard or conventional USB DAC, because it can work with a PC or a Mac: the PC / Mac acts as a USB host, and the standard USB DAC acts as a USB peripheral / device / client.
   
  Like a PC / Mac, a current stock Galaxy S3 running on Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich can interwork with a standard USB DAC.
  You can find a list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the current stock Galaxy S3 at the following link:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/300#post_8700170
   
  At the launch of Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, Google has announced a new type of USB DAC.
  An Android-specific USB DAC can’t work with a PC or a Mac; because an Android-specific USB DAC acts as a USB host, and an Android smartphone / tablet should act as a USB peripheral / client.
   
 

    

   
  A prototype of an Android-specific USB DAC / amp, FiiO E18, will be shown next month.
   
   

   
   
  A Galaxy S3 is a USB On-The-Go device. It can operate either as a USB host or a USB peripheral.
   
  Simply put, when a USB Micro-A plug is inserted in an OTG-featured Galaxy S3, a S3 acts as a USB host, and it could interwork with a standard USB DAC like the iBasso D10 
  (USB host <=> USB peripheral: successful USB transaction)
  (A device <=> B device: successful USB transaction).
   
  When a USB Micro-B plug is inserted in an OTG-featured Galaxy S3, a S3 acts as a USB peripheral / client, and it can’t interwork with a standard USB DAC like the iBasso D10, because the iBasso D10 can only act as a USB peripheral / client among other non-compatible stuff 
  (USB peripheral <=> USB peripheral: failed USB transaction)
  (B device <=> B device: failed USB transaction).
   
   
  A Micro-A plug is a (regular) Micro-B plug where the pin 4 is connected to the pin 5.
   
  Before testing the Galaxy S3 with a standard USB DAC via a Micro-A USB OTG cable, this cable should be tested using a simple USB mouse (i.e. USB peripheral) connected to the Galaxy S3 (i.e. USB host).


----------



## chinook9

DanBa:
   
  Thank you very much for the reply.  I got up quite early to take a hike in the mountains and I was in a rush and I only scanned the information at the links you provided.  I just returned from the hike and will study your last post, and information at the links, so that I can understand exactly what it is your saying.  I am not familiar with the types of USB connections but I will know a lot more later today..
   
  Thank you again, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Tamz

there you go: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251147285033
   
   
  I'm currently in search for micro b male to micro b male OTG tho does any one got any luck?


----------



## chinook9

Thank you Tamz.  I'll order one of those. If I find a micro b male to micro b male I'll post it here.


----------



## Tamz

if u can pay for the express just pay for it.
  I've wait way too long for mine and it just arrived when I forgot about it.
  and I'm about to order OTG cables again too lol.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Tamz

ty
  but damn 6inches way too long for an LOD
  no other options tho lol


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## chinook9

Tamz:  I tried to buy the cable on eBay but it was blocked.  I'll keep checking because it would help clean up my cabling a bit.
   
However, I just received an alternate solution from Monoprice.  I received a Micro USB OTG Adapter and a 1.5ft USB 2.0 A Male to Mini-B 5pin.
I used these with my Samsung S3 and iBasso D10 and now I am one happy clam. I wasn't sure it was going to be so easy as just plugging everything together but thats all I had to do.  I'm now getting the digital audio out of the S3 into the D10.


----------



## hennnkee

I found this cable, which is exactly what i've been looking for, but if I got everything right, this wont work as a i want it to Galaxy S3 (With CM10) ->  iBasso D-Zero, because of the Micro B - Mini A connection, right?


----------



## chinook9

Quote: 





hennnkee said:


> I found this cable, which is exactly what i've been looking for, but if I got everything right, this wont work as a i want it to Galaxy S3 (With CM10) ->  iBasso D-Zero, because of the Micro B - Mini A connection, right?


 

 I'm quite sure this won't work. I believe you need a Micro-B to Mini-B, but for it to work, and two of the five pins on the S3 side (I don't remember which ones) have to be shorted to put the S3 into USB Host mode.  My cables work well but they are a little messy. 
   
  I have seen a YouTube video on how to short the Micro-B pins to make it work but I haven't tried it yet.  If I can't find a ready made "neat" solution in the near future, I will probably try making one myself.


----------



## hennnkee

chinook9 said:


> I'm quite sure this won't work. I believe you need a Micro-B to Mini-B, but for it to work, and two of the five pins on the S3 side (I don't remember which ones) have to be shorted to put the S3 into USB Host mode.  My cables work well but they are a little messy.
> 
> I have seen a YouTube video on how to short the Micro-B pins to make it work but I haven't tried it yet.  If I can't find a ready made "neat" solution in the near future, I will probably try making one myself.




Okay, in that case i going to use the aux - aux method for so long untill the right cables starts to show up in the stores, thanks anyway


----------



## Tamz

It's supposed to be an usb otg cable with one side as host.
The coiled cable aren't otg so it won't work.


----------



## NiRo

Has anyone managed to find a short one of these yet? Like LOD type lenth?
  That xDuoo one looks perfect, I wonder if it can be bought aftermarket anywhere?
  Ideally I want one in the UK though...


----------



## Tamz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Type-B-Male-Female-Mini-USB-Adapter-Data-Sync-Charger-Converter-/280982823234?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item416be1a142
  +
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Micro-b-male-Mini-b-male-data-cable-lead-adaptor-/251147285033?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3a798b7229


----------



## pentosin

I just ordered some short micro-b to standard usb, and mini usb to standard usb cables from dx.com. I plan to make my own short micro-b to mini-a cables (for LOD)
  Shouldnt be hard.
   
  And check this out if you want to do something like me.
  http://tech2.in.com/how-to/accessories/how-to-make-your-own-usb-otg-cable-for-an-android-smartphone/319982


----------



## chinook9

Quote: 





tamz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Micro-b-male-Mini-b-male-data-cable-lead-adaptor-/251147285033?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3a798b7229


 
   
  I ordered one of these yesterday.  I'll report back if I ever get it and it works.


----------



## pentosin

10cm. Thats almost short enough to not build one on my own.... oh well, i already got the cables on the way, no biggie.


----------



## chinook9

Quote: 





chinook9 said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday.  I'll report back if I ever get it and it works.


 
  I received the cable today and it works just fine.  Its nice to replace the long and ungainly cables I was using.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## thread

chinook9 said:


> I received the cable today and it works just fine.  Its nice to replace the long and ungainly cables I was using.




Thanks for the confirmation! This just happens to be the cable I just purchased.


----------



## NZtechfreak

seven1816 said:


> If your on Jellybean the SIII can output digital via the micro USB, I've got a GSM Galaxy Nexus and I'm waiting for JB from Samsung.
> Sorry I can't offer any advice on what type of USB wire is correct.




The Galaxy S3 can do this on ICS firmwares too, Samsung added proper USB audio themselves quite iindependently of the rubbish 'USB audio' that Google added in JB.


----------



## SilverSharpie

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> USB OTG Micro to Micro
> 
> http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


 
  Has anyone bought one of these bad boys? Looks perfect for my Galaxy S3 +


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





silversharpie said:


> Has anyone bought one of these bad boys? Looks perfect for my Galaxy S3 +


 
   
  Yes, several of us have confirmed this cable works.


----------



## SilverSharpie

My apologize for being blind. I saw them a bit after posting and found another thread saying they work.


----------



## Ripplinghurst

seeteeyou said:


> USB OTG Micro to Micro
> 
> http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg




Bought these ones. Can't wait! Tks


----------



## CynicalMushroom

seeteeyou said:


> USB OTG Micro to Micro
> 
> http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg




Am I missing something here? How will this work? It's micro to micro, not micro to mini. Wut.


----------



## Ripplinghurst

yes, cable has arrived and its the wrong one.  Not happybut its my own fault for relying on others.


----------



## chinook9

cynicalmushroom said:


> Am I missing something here? How will this work? It's micro to micro, not micro to mini. Wut.



 
 As just reported by Ripplinghurst, these won't work. I have bought a couple off eBay and they both work. The following one works but is a little stiff for my liking. http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-USB-OTG-Host-cable-lead-Archos-Home-Tablet-7-/261127669335?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D3932288029254846192%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D251147285033%26 I believe the following should also work but I don't own it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/3Ft-1M-coiled-USB-Mini-B-5-Pin-male-to-Micro-5pin-male-Adapter-Spiral-cable-cord-/270878975614?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3f11a5267e Search eBay using "USB Mini B 5 Pin male to Micro 5pin male" I just received a short 6" one from China that I paid $3.00 for (including shipping) and it works just fine. Good luck!


----------



## CynicalMushroom

Yeah i found it weird that people were saying "thanks i'm buying these!" when they clearly won't work, oh well. Probably gonna buy the silver one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Micro-b-male-Mini-b-male-data-cable-lead-adaptor-/261135697830?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3959359792674023981%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D251147285033%26
  I think these are the same as yours, chinook9, but it says mine are about 4", not 6". Not that it matters.
  
  EDIT: just read the description twice, it says "about 10 cm" under "Item Specifics" but then it says "about 15 cm (1/2 ft)" under "Specifications"
  So i guess it's the exact same cable...


----------



## CynicalMushroom

Btw, you mentioned that you found the cable stiff, is it too stiff to have in one's pocket together with an amp/dac+phone? Can you wrap it around the phone perhaps?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





cynicalmushroom said:


> Yeah i found it weird that people were saying "thanks i'm buying these!" when they clearly won't work, oh well. Probably gonna buy the silver one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Micro-b-male-Mini-b-male-data-cable-lead-adaptor-/261135697830?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3959359792674023981%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D251147285033%26
> I think these are the same as yours, chinook9, but it says mine are about 4", not 6". Not that it matters.
> 
> EDIT: just read the description twice, it says "about 10 cm" under "Item Specifics" but then it says "about 15 cm (1/2 ft)" under "Specifications"
> So i guess it's the exact same cable...


 
   
  That's the one I purchased, still awaiting delivery. Very slow, as it was last year when I brought my original USB OTG cable from them (incidentally the most famous OTG cable in the world!).


----------



## CynicalMushroom

nztechfreak said:


> That's the one I purchased, still awaiting delivery. Very slow, as it was last year when I brought my original USB OTG cable from them (incidentally the most famous OTG cable in the world!).



Do you find it stiff? I mean Is it soft enough to fit comfortably in a pocket?


----------



## ozarkcdn

Have you guys compared the output from the S3 against the external DAC's?  I wish there was an easy way to ABX it, but it seems to drive my m50's pretty well!


----------



## bitlisz

As I compared before, the sound with DAC+AMP (ODAC+Headstage Arrow 3G) was much more dynamic and better soundstage (more deep+wide), also much more silent the background (low noise). 
  After I switched back to SGS3 direct, I can confirm phone has enough power to drive my IEMs, but I always felt boring and dull, closed sounding.
  And it seems the phone also makes sometimes small noises which an be easily heard when music is quiet.


----------



## SilverSharpie

My apologize for being blind. I saw them a bit after posting and found another thread saying they work.
   
  ::edit:: just clarifying,  I shouldnt have posted in here about a micro to micro I'm sorry. 
             The cable from hakshop is MICRO to MICRO.  If you are looking for a micro to mini there are many around the web.


----------



## pandemic787

well for those who didn't read carefully enough, you can still connect your s3 to your friends s3 for "some peer to peer pwnage!"


----------



## thebrockelley

Are you saying that with the Galaxy S3 and Note 2, a standard Micro usb to mini usb could be used to get audio through an amp? Or, would we still need an OTG variant?


----------



## thebrockelley

Don't know if your answer has already been answered, but if you need a Micro-A to Mini-B USB OTG, I know of someone who can sell you some from China. It's going to take me a couple weeks to get them, but he only charges like $4.00, $5.00 with shipping and I live in Wisconsin. Here's the address:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251211470827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## ozarkcdn

What we need to do is get a group buy together for the cable they ship with the iBasso kit:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1335#post_9044972


----------



## omegatek

Quote: 





ozarkcdn said:


> What we need to do is get a group buy together for the cable they ship with the iBasso kit:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1335#post_9044972


 
   
  I would jump onboard for this.  All the other cables seem too long.


----------



## TC91

Quote: 





omegatek said:


> I would jump onboard for this.  All the other cables seem too long.


 

 Count me in too if it happens...


----------



## seaskimmer

Sorry to bring this thread back, but for those of you who have gotten USB audio to work, what player did you use? I've been trying with Poweramp, and my device recognizes my dac (D10) and switches off headphone/speaker output, but no audio is coming through my dac...


----------



## chinook9

Quote: 





seaskimmer said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back, but for those of you who have gotten USB audio to work, what player did you use? I've been trying with Poweramp, and my device recognizes my dac (D10) and switches off headphone/speaker output, but no audio is coming through my dac...


 

 I use PowerAmp and it seems to be the best one.  I don't think the player should make a difference but you might go ahead and try another one just to make sure.
   
  I have a D10 and it works flawlessly.  I expect you might approach this now as though the problem is in the D10 and not in the phone.  Of course, as soon as you input another USB audio source and it works, you've ruled out a problem with the D10.
   
  Make sure the battery in the D10 is fully charged.
   
  Try rebooting your phone.
   
  Try another OTG cable.
   
  Good luck!


----------



## seaskimmer

chinook9 said:


> I use PowerAmp and it seems to be the best one.  I don't think the player should make a difference but you might go ahead and try another one just to make sure.
> 
> I have a D10 and it works flawlessly.  I expect you might approach this now as though the problem is in the D10 and not in the phone.  Of course, as soon as you input another USB audio source and it works, you've ruled out a problem with the D10.
> 
> ...




Alright thanks! I've been using my D10 on my laptop mostly so it isn't charged, I'll try that and see if it works. The orange light lights up when plugged in, but I assume that the OTG can't provide enough power alone.


----------



## seaskimmer

Fully charged up my D10, plugged it in, still nothing. I guess it's just my OTG cable, it might not support audio out. I'll have to get another one and try again.

Edit: Just wondering, are you having success with an USB OTG Micro A --> Micro B? I'm using an USB OTG Micro A --> female USB, then a normal USB male --> male Micro B.


----------



## Toxic Cables

As an authorised iBasso dealer, i do have quite a few of those small OTG cables mentioned above  in stock should anyone want to purchase any.
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111036655521


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> As an authorised iBasso dealer, i do have quite a few of those small OTG cables mentioned above  in stock should anyone want to purchase any.


 
   
  How much?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> How much?


 
  £5.85


----------



## TC91

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> As an authorised iBasso dealer, i do have quite a few of those small OTG cables mentioned above  in stock should anyone want to purchase any.


 

 PM'ed


----------



## victorcc

PM'ed


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the interest, everyone has been replied to. If i had known how in demand these are, i would have priced them higher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jj
   
  I do also have custom made silver ones available.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the interest, everyone has been replied to. If i had known how in demand these are, i would have priced them higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  May I ask how much the silver versions would be?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> May I ask how much the silver versions would be?


 
  £65 for stranded OCC silver with gold.


----------



## Theogenes

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## TekeRugburn

65 lbs for a otg cable?  Maybe if it was an analog signal...but this is a digital signal.  It either works or dont work....kind of like a hdmi cable, unless you're one of those suckers that pay hundreds for a hdmi cable.  Digital is just zeros and ones being transfered.  There no degradation in info there.


----------



## Swy05

So if I take one of these cables (the one from toxic cables), I can connect my portable amp to my Galaxy S3 (Intl with Wolfson DAC)?
   
  Or would I need an external DAC to benefit from this?
   
  Sorry, I"m still a noob when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## gr8soundz

Update: I found this cable at dx.com for $2.53 with free shipping:
  
 http://www.dx.com/p/cy-u2-054-micro-usb-male-to-mini-usb-male-charging-data-cable-black-20cm-222663
  




 Took a few weeks to arrive but it works well with my Fiio E17 and Note 3.
  
  
 Also found a right angle mini to micro otg cable here:
  
 http://store.treoo.com/main/right-angle-mini-usb-to-right-angle-micro-usb-otg-interconnect-cable.html
  




  
 Didn't get the right angle one due to higher price though; about $30 shipped after currency conversion.


----------



## julian67

Also available at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-USB-5-Pin-male-to-Micro-5pin-male-Adapter-OTG-data-charging-cable-convertor-/121379159743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c42c2febf



Good price and free shipping worldwide.

Works fine connecting my Galaxy Note II LTE (GT-N7105) to FiiO E7.


----------

